
I have a job offer at a startup, am I getting a good deal? Part 2. - epi0Bauqu
http://venturehacks.com/articles/job-offer-2
======
dshah
It would be interesting if responses to these kinds of questions became
"required disclosures" when startups hired new employees that involve stock
options.

Would help protect the naive/inexperienced.

------
ScottWhigham
Fun series. I like that last question.

------
sanj
Liquidity prefs can be a good deal more slippery than what is talked about
here.

I have seen it preferred not reach par with common shares until the aquisition
price was 3x the investment amount.

~~~
nivi
Hi sanj, that is still called a liquidation preference. The article is fine.

